# Wilhelm Furtwangler



## Albert7

A most wonderful conductor but surprisingly not a very strong composer at all. This is of historical interest however.

Here is an example:






Put it this way... he ain't no Bruckner that's for sure.


----------



## Lord Lance

Reasons for dissing Herr Furtwangler?


----------



## hpowders

I have two different performances of Furtwängler conducting the Brahms 1st symphony and both are very fine.

I guess some people would object to his manipulations of tempo. He does it in the Brahms and it works.

However, I have never heard any of his compositions as a composer.


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> Reasons for dissing Herr Furtwangler?


Sorry but his compositions are overwrought and lack a sense of finesse and direction that say, Mahler or Bruckner had over their extensive compositions. Also there is no sense of timelessness like that of Morton Feldman either.

He reminds me of the German Havergal Brian but even Brian's latter symphonies have some color to them. For me, Furtwangler's compositions remind me of a want-to-be Beethoven mixed with Bruckner.


----------



## Marsilius

The first and second symphonies by Furtwängler are certainly worth listening to if you enjoy late Romantic music (at length!)


----------

